# Chew Toy Suggestions



## Yuca (Aug 26, 2010)

I already read about Havanese being "shredders" and I've already gone thru 4 chew toys in 3 months! Bella tends to like the stuffed toys over the rubber balls, although recently she has started to play with the ball. Is there anything out there a little more sturdy in the "stuffed toy" category? Anything else I could get her? Where can I order from?:frusty:


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm a fan of Stuffing a Kong - Snickers loves Cream Cheese, Snoopy loves Peanut Butter (and some Cream Cheese too...) so I stuff them with their favorites along with some treats, then into the freezer for a couple of hours and all of the sudden I've got something that they love to teethe on and keeps them occupied for an hour or better while in their crates or ex-pen.

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P machine Snoopy.


----------



## dgreenbee (Jul 7, 2010)

My dogs love to chew on deer antlers.


----------



## Yuca (Aug 26, 2010)

dgreenbee said:


> My dogs love to chew on deer antlers.


:jaw:


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella completely destroys stuffed toys within minutes. I got her this http://www.dog.com/item/loofa-dog-latex-dog-toy/311813/ and she loves it and it's lasted a long time.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack likes the cat's toys. sigh... There is major squabbling over the ownership of the crinkly balls and the bouncy springs. I don't want Jack to have him but Bazinga the cat keeps bringing them back to Jack's area. Then he lies on the other side of Jack's pen and taunts him by bouncing them off of the fence.

Jack does have his own cat toys. It seems to be made out of a loofah material. He loves it. I removed the feathers from it. It has lasted a couple of weeks so far. I let him have the stuffed mouse. It is too cute to see him carry it around by its tail.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I keep Dental chews for Rosie. I get them from the vet and one will last a long time. She will sit and quitely chew on it while I watch tv. Supposedly it keeps her teeth clean also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We've discovered freeze dried sweet potato dog chews. They last a LONG time and Kodi loved them!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci just likes those thin stick rawhide chews, it has satisfied her desire to chew pencils and pens, LOL

I always keep those around and call them sticks, she loves to chew her sticks 

Kara


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

Ruby prefers stuffed toys too, but will usually destroy them within a day. I have found a stuffed toy that she still likes to play with, and we've had it for over a month and there's not a single hole in it! Amazing! The toys are called Tuffies. I know that PetSmart has them (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3204866) and I can also get them at the feed store near our house. I hope you find something that Bella likes and doesn't destroy!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I found a toy at Petsmart call Plubber. The inside is rubber, the outside is a plush like material. It also has squeakers inside. Tucker has chewed a small hole in it, but it has nothing inside for him to pull out. He can't get to the squeakers either. It's hard to find toys that "chewers" like.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

With four dogs...two shepherds and two Havs...we go through LOTS of toys.

I finally found a solution that doesn't break the bank. I cut strips of fleece about three feet long, braid them and then make a loop with a knot. The dogs all love them and I can toss them in the washing machine.


----------



## Yuca (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions... clearly, i am not the only one that needs a savings account for dog toys. I tried the all-rubber Kong toy and she freaked out, at first. Very scared of it. I placed a couple of treats inside and she seems to be warming up to it. I also purchased a Kong toy covered with what appeared to be canvas, or similar, with heavy stitching... lasted about an hour before the "tails" were shredded. I basically supervise play with this toy, since she loves to fetch, then I hide it away. I will try Tuffies next, and i like the "fleece" idea, but I couldn't find anything on Plubber in petsmart website


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep, I don't know what is in fleece fibers but these are the only toys besides beef shin bones that last more than a week around our house. LOL I've only thrown one out and it was two years old.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I use a ball made of fleece strips and the cats and dog play with it!! I don't know why!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Yuca said:


> Thanks for the suggestions... clearly, i am not the only one that needs a savings account for dog toys. I tried the all-rubber Kong toy and she freaked out, at first. Very scared of it. I placed a couple of treats inside and she seems to be warming up to it. I also purchased a Kong toy covered with what appeared to be canvas, or similar, with heavy stitching... lasted about an hour before the "tails" were shredded. I basically supervise play with this toy, since she loves to fetch, then I hide it away. I will try Tuffies next, and i like the "fleece" idea, but I couldn't find anything on Plubber in petsmart website


You're right - no Plubber on Petsmart's website. I just bought a second one, a blue bone shaped Plubber on Tuesday. The other one I bought had an animal shaped head and kind of a rounded square body. Tucker also like Orka's large stick. It has 3 ropes threaded through the pliable stick. Tucker chews the ropes and the stick. It's great to play with outside. He likes to run after it when we throw it.


----------



## Yuca (Aug 26, 2010)

I googled plubber and got a few sites that sell them... and yes, i have seen them in my local petsmart


----------

